# Chilean Juice



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

Any one getting Chilean Juice this year? If so where are you from?
I have 60 gallons ordered here in NJ


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone made Chilean wine from grapes or juice?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

Have not made it but have tasted many wines from both grapes and juices and they have all been very good, better then the Ca. and Italian IMO, with the exception of a few.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

I see some Carmenere or Malbec in your future.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

Wish i had the money to get some of these right now but must be frugal at this time.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2009)

I hear you @$. To bad you are not closer. The prices are GREAT !


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

I can get them at some pretty decent prices to but still too much right now with my wife going through nursing school ($32,000) and my son going through clothes like crazy and no O.T. for the last 7 months.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Chilean wine*

I think the Chilean product in body and taste are better than both the Cal's,and the Ttys,I think thay have a better climate in general for the production of grapes and the finished product really doesn,t require aging unless you require it,that being said,the Cal's. do have good points there cabs are very good,voignier excellent if you cool ferment it,the Ttys can't bet there brolo,amarone,sangenavess,so they all have their good points for me,its all a matter of taste


----------



## joewino (Apr 9, 2009)

The Chilean Malbec is awesome.

I am a purveyor of grapes and grape juices for winemaking. 
Once my customers try the Chilean Malbec, they are hooked on it for life.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you gotten any Chilean juice yet?
Will you be getting and Italian juice/grapes? Their Amarone is delish... Hmmm....


----------



## joeswine (Apr 10, 2009)

*Chilean wine*

bottled my Chilean melbec and cal. cab last night drank a small bottle of each while i was doing it ( of course) staggered up the stairs and fell fast a sleep..............peacefully


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

Is that because you had "insects" in your wine? I heard that having "insects" in your wine can give you a BUZZ.


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 13, 2009)

Tom, which varietals did you order from Chili?

I'm trying some Italians for the first time in awhile. I started 20L of Verdicchio this Easter weekend, and I've ordered 20L each of Barolo, Merlot, and Ruby Cabarnet for pickup next weekend.

It's possible they might have some Chilean juices here once the season is really underway, but the only thing available in my area is a sterile Cab (last years?) for about $90 per 23L. I just wonder how they make them "sterile" - heat, irradiated, etc. and how this might affect the taste. They're stored in completely sealed buckets without even a pressure release valve or pin hole.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see 
12 gallons of Carmenere
12 " " Malbec
12 " " Red Zinfandel
6 " " Cabernet Franc
6 " " Cab/Merlot blend
6 " " Pinot Noir
6 " " Syrah
6 " " Pinot Grigio 
All of these I have been making from juice for a few years.


----------



## ugh (May 1, 2009)

I just picked up 6 gallons of Malbec and 6 gallons of Zinfandel
I tested the SG of both. It was 1.090 on both. It seems ok to me


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2009)

Those are good sg's!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2009)

ugh said:


> I just picked up 6 gallons of Malbec and 6 gallons of Zinfandel
> I tested the SG of both. It was 1.090 on both. It seems ok to me



I will pick up my 12 buckets this Sunday. Where in CT did you get it?


----------



## ugh (May 2, 2009)

Cali Bros. in Waterbury


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

Well I picked up my Chilean Juice and here is how they measure up
Well I picked up my 12 6gallon buckets of Chilean juice this AM.
I got 
12 gal Red Zin @ 1.090
12 gal Malbec @ 1.090
12 gal Carmenere @ 1.100
12 gal Pinot Grigio @ 1.110 
6 gal Syrah @ 1.096
6 gal Pinot Noir @ 1.096
6 gal Cab/Merlot blend @ 1.094
6 gal Cab/Franc @ 1.096

A good day today !


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2009)

Wow, the Pinot Grigio was the highest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

Yea.. Go figure..
Now wait to bring it back up to temp..


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

Yea.. Go figure..
Now wait to bring it back up to temp..


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

And here they are warming up !


----------



## ugh (May 3, 2009)

Tom, They look like the same brand that I have. You say you just picked the up ? Same here. The supplier just got the a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

ugh said:


> Tom, They look like the same brand that I have. You say you just picked the up ? Same here. The supplier just got the a couple of days ago.



What did you get? what do they chg in CT


----------



## ugh (May 4, 2009)

I got 1 malbec and 1 zinfandel.I paid 98 for them both.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

Good price. I thought it would be more in CT than in NJ


----------



## ugh (May 4, 2009)

Why, You paid more ? I have always gotten good prices at Cali Bros.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

I get my juice from NJ and they are a couple of dollars less (92) for the same you got. I used to live in Stamford and know the standard of living is hihger there.


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2009)

Just like anywhere, there are places that cost much more and some much less. I get my kits at another place in Waterbury Ct. and with the exception of probably Canada as thats where most of these kits are made I bet not too many can beat the prices I get them over here!


----------



## Skyhawk (May 5, 2009)

Speaking of Canada, errr.. specifically Ottawa Ontario, does anyone know of a source for fresh Chilean juices here right now?


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2009)

Well I got my Chilean juice and today I reacked to the secondary.
That means I am back up to 26 6-gallon carboys aging or fermenting. Oh yea, Fruit season is starting soon... Hmm need more carboys only 6 empty + some 5-gallon ones.


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2009)

*Chilean wines*

Well i started my chilean wines today picked them up saturday morning (juice and grapes),set up the work stations the night before,stage one was letting them warm up,then crushing the grapes adding them to the fresh juice,sulfated them ,let the batches sit added pectin enzyme,proofed my yeast,used lavin rc212,d47 and champaign ,types made,(cab,voignier shaza and pino noir),next made a batch of benoite for each stirred,added,added yeast,and stirred gently ///so far so good,with the addition of the grapes18lbs. 6 per gallons of juice i hope to create more depth and complexity to the mix ...any thoughts?///?


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2009)

Should come out better than all juice i'm sure. What grape did you use for the Pinot Noir? I noticed that grape was not available. See you Sunday @ the wine club meeting.


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2009)

*Chilean wines*

straight up tom...no grapes


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2009)

*Chilean wines*

how many days did it take you to get to secondary tom.......


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2009)

4-5 days. I racked @ 1.010-1.015.
It was FAST.


----------



## Lurker (May 29, 2009)

Tom said:


> Any one getting Chilean Juice this year? If so where are you from?
> I have 60 gallons ordered here in NJ



6 gal @ of Carnenere & Cianti from Genos in Hammonton.


----------



## Lurker (May 29, 2009)

Did anyone check the Ph, my Cianti was 3.52.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2009)

Hey Lurker WELCOME !
I get mine from there too. Do you belong to a wine club? If not I run one in S. Jersey. A large club that gets 25-30 in a monthly meeting. We range from beginers to members who have their own vineyard.


----------



## Lurker (May 31, 2009)

Tom,
Sounds interesting. Where/when do you meet?


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2009)

Next meeting is my home Sunday June 14th 1PM, Delanco, NJ. Topic is fresh fruit wines and different ways to make.
Where you from?


----------



## Lurker (May 31, 2009)

I live in Bellmawr


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw a commercial for a show on Chilean wines on the travel channel. I will have to catch it again and post the time. You all have my curiosity up about trying one of these. Which one is a good Merlot?


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2009)

Malbec or you can try Carmenere. Both very good.

Look at my Wine Profiles

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3475&highlight=Wine+Profiles


----------



## wine08057 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Zinfandel (red) and have used Chilean. Very good but I do think the California juice tasted a little better. Just a matter of taste I think. I by my juice in South Jersey and have tried several varieties of California, Italian, and Chilean. All have made excellent wines! I think the reputable distributors (I use Gino Pinto) are very careful chossing their suppliers.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

HEY!
Where in S Jersey? Joeswine and I run a BIG wine club in S Jersey. PM me and I will send the club info if you want. Next meeting is this Sunday in Vineland
Our club buys hundreds of buckets from Mike.
Tell us about your wine experience.


----------

